

Compiling executables on Heroku - jcorcuera
http://jonmagic.com/blog/archives/2011/07/28/running-pdftotext-on-heroku/

======
_mayo
Does anyone know if this this an actual feature implemented in Heroku or is it
an open vulnerability? I'm not finding any documentation on this command.

~~~
mnutt
I can't imagine it's considered a vulnerability. Heroku has had a documented
`heroku console` that can do at least as much as bash can, security-wise.

~~~
_mayo
Ah, I totally forgot about heroku console.

------
joshpeek
Had this exact same issue. xpdf isn't on the new cedar stack.

Not ideal, but you can package up a rubygem that can compile itself.
<https://github.com/josh/ruby-xpdf>

~~~
jonmagic
We thought about doing it this way and opted for the other since it was quick
and easy. Great to see your implementation though, may end up just using it :)

